# moving to spain



## ianbennett (Oct 9, 2012)

hi everyone,my wife and i are moving to spain at the end of october and are wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a removal company/man with van,we're not bringing much stuff so a van will probably be big enough.any help welcomed,thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ianbennett said:


> hi everyone,my wife and i are moving to spain at the end of october and are wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a removal company/man with van,we're not bringing much stuff so a van will probably be big enough.any help welcomed,thanks


:welcome:

I can personally recommend this company - you can drive yourself or they will do it for you

https://www.way2gohire.com/home/


----------



## ianbennett (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply,been in touch with them and i think we will go with the self drive option,then at least if anything gets broken it's my fault,thanks again Ian


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ianbennett said:


> Thanks for the quick reply,been in touch with them and i think we will go with the self drive option,then at least if anything gets broken it's my fault,thanks again Ian


you're welcome 

if you have any questions about anything, fire away 

I have one - whereabouts are you coming to?


----------



## ianbennett (Oct 9, 2012)

final destination is coin in andalucia,and a new life for us both!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to live near Coin, in a town called Alaurin de la Torre, not to be confused with Alhaurin El Grande. Not sure how its doing since the crisis. But its in a good location. close enough to the coasts, the ariport, the countryside....

Jo xxx


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

ianbennett said:


> final destination is coin in andalucia,and a new life for us both!


Hi Ian,

When are you moving your belongings down to Coin?

I only ask as I have the same issue, I don't have a full load and was going to go down the self drive route, it isn't ideal as you have to bring the vehicle back to the UK. I am also not keen on sending goods down without total confidence as I have a lot of expensive items.

My contract is officially from 1st December but my new landlords may allow me to move goods in November as the property will be empty.

I would prefer having a designated vehicle only because when you add petrol, ferry costs and the hassle/cost of returning the vehicle. The Luton vehicles only do 20 mpg and isn't a cheap option. it just isn't a cost effective option if it is 50-60% full.

Please let me know if you would be interested in seeing if we could do a 50/50 load on a designated vehicle of which 50% is larger than a Luton.

Ken


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> When are you moving your belongings down to Coin?
> 
> ...


if you use the company I gave a link to you don't have to take the van back to the UK


----------



## ianbennett (Oct 9, 2012)

hi ken,have taken Xabiachica's advice and have hired from way2go,van can be returned to javea or malaga airport,would love to help but we think van will be full,good luck with your move.


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

ianbennett said:


> hi ken,have taken Xabiachica's advice and have hired from way2go,van can be returned to javea or malaga airport,would love to help but we think van will be full,good luck with your move.


Yes that is what I am planning on doing after speaking to them this morning, never realised you could drop it off at Malaga Airport.

I just hope I can fit everything in a Luton Van.

Have a good move to Coin.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I should be on commission :eyebrows:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We self drove 4 years ago but had to do the return trip to Uk since SWMBO still had her work to finish. We used a Renault Master LWB, its streamlined front makes it more manageable than a boxy topped Luton at speed and in any wind.

We took it on the basis that this final move would be our last big adventure and treated the whole thing that way, driving down through France and over the Pyrenees in the snow. Fabulous experience but it is hard work loading and unloading plus driving all that way. (Not helped by the fact that we lived in a top floor flat with no lifts and our house here is on five levels!) 

We have since driven to UK and back by car and it isn't as daunting as it sounds. 

We used the Tunnel since we lived in Essex. Once in France, we went Rouen, Tours, Poiters then A10 to Bordeaux then to Bayonne (good overnight but cheap stop in Premiere Classe just ½km off the motorway (much better than Formule 1), then for us via San Sebastian, Vitoria/Gasteiz, Burgos, round Madrid (not at all difficult just follow the road number signs for the road you want to leave the orbital on - for us the AP4 [don't use A4 - goes through all villages] until it rejoins A4 south of Aranjuez). Staying on A4 is a good bet for the South coast and any intermediate points (e.g. via A44 for Granada)


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> We self drove 4 years ago but had to do the return trip to Uk since SWMBO still had her work to finish. We used a Renault Master LWB, its streamlined front makes it more manageable than a boxy topped Luton at speed and in any wind.
> 
> We took it on the basis that this final move would be our last big adventure and treated the whole thing that way, driving down through France and over the Pyrenees in the snow. Fabulous experience but it is hard work loading and unloading plus driving all that way. (Not helped by the fact that we lived in a top floor flat with no lifts and our house here is on five levels!)
> 
> ...


sounds like a real adventure..cannot wait:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> We self drove 4 years ago but had to do the return trip to Uk since SWMBO still had her work to finish. We used a Renault Master LWB, its streamlined front makes it more manageable than a boxy topped Luton at speed and in any wind.
> 
> We took it on the basis that this final move would be our last big adventure and treated the whole thing that way, driving down through France and over the Pyrenees in the snow. Fabulous experience but it is hard work loading and unloading plus driving all that way. (Not helped by the fact that we lived in a top floor flat with no lifts and our house here is on five levels!)
> 
> ...


I am taking the shortest route, ferry crossing from Portsmouth to Santander and straight down to Malaga, have been told I can do this journey in 10 hours from Santander to Malaga. It seems like I can arrive in just over 2 days which seems incredible.


----------

